# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad swallowed water accidentally💦

## Stargazer7117

I was placing a mealworm in their food bowl when suddenly my male toad (sitting in his soak bowl) lunged at it excitedly, simultaneously missing and gulping a mouthful of liquid. He immediately attempted to spit it back out and acted slightly peculiar after it happened. Now he seems fine for the most part but I know they don't consume water via mouth so all I would like to know is if he is safe? Probably a dumb question but I worry lol.  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## elly

Hey, it's reasonable to ask, but I think the frog will be fine. Even if toads are not adapted for drinking water it can't be worse than eating dirt. I am not an expert, just my opinion.

----------

